

GitLab (YC W15) is part of the Y Combinator family - abaron
http://blog.ycombinator.com/gitlab-yc-w15-is-part-of-the-y-combinator-family

======
sytse
GitLab CEO here, I would be happy to answer any questions. We're a bit old for
a YC company (GitLab started in 2011 and we have a team of more than 10) but
we only incorporated last year.

